# Recommended Pretreat for Bella + Canvas 3001CVC tees



## ReasonTee (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi all,
I have a TexJet Echo2 DTG using the Polyprint Dupont inks and Firebird FBX 100 Gen 3 pretreatment. I am printing on Bella + Canvas 3001 CVC heather tees. I am using a Pretreat Machine for applying the solution. 

The issue is the Firebird FBX 100 is causing terrible discoloration and ruining every B+C 3001CVC tee. Deep heather, ruined. Heather team purple, ruined. I have tried everything between 15 - 25 grams of pretreat, different pressures, nomex pads, varying the heat, hover flash, but it seems to be the pretreat itself. 

I know it can be done. Any help would be really appreciated. Like most of us in this industry; with the covid-19 outbreak, I went from fully booked two months out to every order canceled. Public school jobs, gone. Upcoming corporate event tees, canceled. Family vacay tees... yeah, nope. So with the free time I have, I figured I would come back to some side projects I have been putting off till I have time. Now I have time . 

Thanks in advance all. Stay safe. 

Ryi


----------



## jwaldmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Bump because I also want an answer


----------

